# How much did you pay - Audi A3 ?



## schumi12 (May 27, 2014)

Congrats on your new car purchase. 

Now let's use this thread to keep track of prices people paid. If possible, please list both price before TTL and price OTD. 

Please list:

Year
Trim (i.e Premium, Premium Plus..etc)
Price before Tax Title License (TTL) and Price Out The Door (OTD)
State from which you purchased the car
Options/Packages


----------



## Trojit (Mar 27, 2014)

$37k OTD

Premium, Scuba Blue, 2.0T, aluminum package, RS Wheel Package, cold weather package, steel pedals, weather mats. 

California


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Price of car $30 570 has grocery hocks 1.8L
Negotiated $ 28600
Trade in $ 2100 
Money down $800
Out the door $25 700 and audi hat


----------



## dmbfan36 (Jan 24, 2003)

Trojit said:


> $37k OTD
> Premium, Scuba Blue, 2.0T, aluminum package, RS Wheel Package, cold weather package, *steel pedals, weather mats*.


The steel pedals work with the weather mats? How long ago did you order yours? The order guide I was given the other day says you can't do it, I thought maybe it was because the pedals hit the mats...


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

$30,250. 
Premium in Monsoon Gray.
RS wheels
Aluminum Mistral Package
First Aid Kit
Cargo Mat
Grocery hooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StlVDub (Aug 1, 2010)

Payments? Leasing or financing?


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

Trojit said:


> $37k OTD
> 
> Premium, Scuba Blue, 2.0T, aluminum package, RS Wheel Package, cold weather package, steel pedals, weather mats.
> 
> California


Nearly Identical here, $37K OTD
Premuim
Glacier white 2.0T
Aluminum, RS wheels, Cold WX, pedals, and Audicare. 

New Mexico


----------



## madmmt (May 28, 2014)

Please report MSRP as well if it's not a bother.


----------



## Trojit (Mar 27, 2014)

dmbfan36 said:


> The steel pedals work with the weather mats? How long ago did you order yours? The order guide I was given the other day says you can't do it, I thought maybe it was because the pedals hit the mats...


I didn't notice anything when I was installing them except for a tiny little part that overlaps the dead pedal but then I haven't looked really clearly at it. So far no issues though and I didn't notice anything either, even while driving so it works.


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

madmmt said:


> Please report MSRP as well if it's not a bother.


$36,940 for me plus 3% tax in NM. In effect, they ate the sales tax and threw in Audicare. 

I was pretty pleased, there were only about 6 quattros within a 7 hour drive and the other dealers weren't really looking to make very many deals. Much more interested in working to move their 2014 A4s.


----------



## Trojit (Mar 27, 2014)

TRLSTYLE said:


> $36,940 for me plus 3% tax in NM. In effect, they ate the sales tax and threw in Audicare.
> 
> I was pretty pleased, there were only about 6 quattros within a 7 hour drive and the other dealers weren't really looking to make very many deals. Much more interested in working to move their 2014 A4s.


For me, it was 34K with audi care and then California 9% tax that bumped it up to 37k.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

37k after TTL


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Haven't bought it, but placed an order for a lease today.

Glacier White 2.0T
Prestige
Advanced Tech Pack
Stainless Steel Pedals

44375 MSRP

41375 Sell Price.

+ Audi Care

Paying Taxes and fees up front (8.875% sales tax nyc)

536 a month for 36 month 10k mile a year lease.


----------



## madmmt (May 28, 2014)

Congrats

Great deal at $3000 off of MSRP


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah I'm happy with this dealer. No prestiges around so they'll order. And basically they told me they'd give me 3k off any A3, especially ones they had on the lot.


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

*Pretty good deal*



schumi12 said:


> Congrats on your new car purchase.
> 
> Now let's use this thread to keep track of prices people paid. If possible, please list both price before TTL and price OTD.
> 
> ...


2015 A3 Premium 1.8T
Lotus Gray
Black headliner
RS wheels
Audi Care 
MSRP $32,190

Got it for $30,000 + tax and fees. Trade in of $9,500 and payments of $419 for 60 months at 2.9%


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Payed $31,780 for a 1.8T Ambient (that's the version name here in mexico).

- Normal MMI. No nav.
- No goodies.

Plain simple, yet beautiful car.


----------



## Ele7en2Zero (Apr 19, 2011)

misaka said:


> Yeah I'm happy with this dealer. No prestiges around so they'll order. And basically they told me they'd give me 3k off any A3, especially ones they had on the lot.


Which dealer did you go to?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Ele7en2Zero said:


> Which dealer did you go to?


Bell Audi in Jersey.


----------



## shortstack3000 (Aug 2, 2008)

*How did I do?*

Finalized my lease!
The car is:
Premium Plus
Convenience Package 
Window Sticker was $37,750

I'm in Massachusetts - $1400 down, $363.00 per month

Is this a real "end of month special" ?
Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

shortstack3000 said:


> Finalized my lease!
> The car is:
> Premium Plus
> Convenience Package
> ...


It's hard to say. We would need more details on this. 
A. What was the sell price for the lease?
B. Are you paying the taxes and fees up front or rolling them into the lease. I'm guessing paying up front.
C. Is this the 2.0T or 1.8T?


----------



## shortstack3000 (Aug 2, 2008)

A. Sell price on the car is supposedly $2,000 off sticker. 
B. Taxes are rolled into monthly payment, yes.
Fees are up front (edited to $1,400).


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Is this a 2.0 T or 1.8 T? and how many miles and years on the lease?


----------



## shortstack3000 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry - 2.0T, 12K per year.
I did not opt for the audi care - and that is making me a little anxious as I think about it (it's nice having a lease and know pretty much all the care is taken care of).

But from what I read here, most people agree the 30k service is the real doozy, but that's it.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

shortstack3000 said:


> Sorry - 2.0T, 12K per year.
> I did not opt for the audi care - and that is making me a little anxious as I think about it (it's nice having a lease and know pretty much all the care is taken care of).
> 
> But from what I read here, most people agree the 30k service is the real doozy, but that's it.


I'll be honest and say it is ridiculous not to get Audicare on a lease. It increases your residual value by 1%. Which basically pays for 1/2 of it on a lease. So you would only be paying about 440$ in your case to cover all your maintenance..

I'm actually not quite sure how your lease works out. With the numbers you gave, are they using audi financial? The money interest rate is far lower than audi is offering. In fact with what you have given, it should be 436 a month with taxes rolled in. A good deal then.


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just ordered:

Premium Plus 1.8T
Scuba Blue with Walnut Brown
MMI
Convienance

MSRP: $37,245 
My price: $35,845
Out the door: $39,016


----------



## chalst (Jul 7, 2014)

New to the forum...first post.

Just signed the papers last night on an A3 1.8T to replace my '11 BMW 328i xDrive that's going off lease in a month.

A3 1.8T Premium w/Cold Weather Package
Monsoon Gray
Dual-Zone Climate Control delete (-$350)
MSRP: $31,495
Negotiated to $29,100 + $289 tag/title + $2,822 tax (stated invoice price was $29,704 - not sure if that's true)
Paid $2,526.75 down and financed $29,684.95
Financed at 1.9% for 60mo and Audi is paying my first payment (~$520)

I think we got a pretty good deal, as we were the last customers in the store on Sunday after July 4th and they wanted to move one more unit. The first payment being made by Audi Finance was a completely unexpected bonus!


----------



## SleepyHeadN20 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey everyone! First post here. I got my A3 a couple of weeks ago and I love it!

Glacier white with Chestnut Brown
Prestige 2.0T
Adv Tech Package
Sports pack w/o suspension 

44480 OTD
+Audi Care 

SoCal.


----------



## schumi12 (May 27, 2014)

A3 2.0 Quattro Premium
Monsoon Grey

Cold Weather package
18 inch RS wheels with all season tires
Alluminium style package
Stainless steel pedal caps

MSRP - 36139

Got it for 34000 plus title/tax/registration, with 1.9% financing and first payment by Audi


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone, This is my first post here. My wife and I picked up our new A3 last night (It's actually her car)...I'll post some pics later.

2015 Audi A3 2.0T Quattro Prestige
Brilliant Red w/ black leather

MSRP = 42,795.00 + Audi Care and A3 winter mats

OTD = $41,000.00

Question: Is the prestige S-line package supposed to come with the SS pedal caps?


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*That's the best deal I've seen*

That's the best overall deal I've seen. Where buy chance did you buy from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

ThorMjolnir said:


> That's the best overall deal I've seen. Where buy chance did you buy from if you don't mind me asking?



nope I am the only one here who is under $26k and the least money down.

Price of car $30 570 has grocery hocks 1.8L
Negotiated $ 28600
Trade in $ 2100 
Money down $800
Out the door $25 700 and audi hat


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

SleepyHeadN20 said:


> Hey everyone! First post here. I got my A3 a couple of weeks ago and I love it!
> 
> Glacier white with Chestnut Brown
> Prestige 2.0T
> ...


nice . did you order the car? I don't see any Prestige cars in socal that have both the advance tech and sport package; at least through the audi website that has the inventory of all the dealers.


----------



## wichoz (Sep 14, 2011)

My cousin paid US$ 54,000 here in the Dominican Republic for the S3 3 doors version


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> nice . did you order the car? I don't see any Prestige cars in socal that have both the advance tech and sport package; at least through the audi website that has the inventory of all the dealers.


I guess the prestige models are fairly scarce right now. I know mine was slated to go to California, however it was redirected to Wisconsin from Houston once we put money down.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> I guess the prestige models are fairly scarce right now. I know mine was slated to go to California, however it was redirected to Wisconsin from Houston once we put money down.


ah yeah there are only 8 Prestige cars total in all of southern california but that poster got an excellent deal; 44480 OTD is crazy...if its TTL included. That would be a below invoice deal for sure.


----------



## SleepyHeadN20 (Jul 7, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> nice . did you order the car? I don't see any Prestige cars in socal that have both the advance tech and sport package; at least through the audi website that has the inventory of all the dealers.



I was lucky, I guess. In June I was looking to buy a 2.0 Premium plus /w the rear view camera in glacier white and black interior, but no dealer in SoCal had that combination. They were all in transit and I even tried to put a deposit, but nothing worked out. Either the dealer had a higher offer or the car was assigned to another dealer. 

I only looked at the Prestige trim because I couldn't find a White one with the features I wanted. My car was listed on a dealer's website about 1-2 hrs away from me. When I called asked about it, the sales guy thought the car was sold already, but he found out it wasn't. I made and offer of 42k OTD. Kept in contact with the sales guy for a few days and let him know that I was ready to buy the car. Finally, they countered with 44480 OTD.

From what the sales guy told when I got to the dealer, someone ordered my car but didn't end up buying it. So the car had been seating in the dealer's garage with that person's name on it. 
So not a lot of people at the dealer knew the car was still available. I don't know how true that story is, but the seeing how I couldn't find an 2.0 White A3 Prem + at that time it might just be the case. The car had 35 miles on it when I saw the car, but I really needed a car and was tired of calling dealerships. For that price, I settled for the brown interior (which isn't bad at all). 

PS: about 1-2 wks after I got my car, the other dealers started calling me to let me know a White A3 Prem+ has just arrived...but I was too busy cruising in my car


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

SleepyHeadN20 said:


> I was lucky, I guess. In June I was looking to buy a 2.0 Premium plus /w the rear view camera in glacier white and black interior, but no dealer in SoCal had that combination. They were all in transit and I even tried to put a deposit, but nothing worked out. Either the dealer had a higher offer or the car was assigned to another dealer.
> 
> I only looked at the Prestige trim because I couldn't find a White one with the features I wanted. My car was listed on a dealer's website about 1-2 hrs away from me. When I called asked about it, the sales guy thought the car was sold already, but he found out it wasn't. I made and offer of 42k OTD. Kept in contact with the sales guy for a few days and let him know that I was ready to buy the car. Finally, they countered with 44480 OTD.
> 
> ...


Prestige is the way to go man . Was that final price with TTL included?


----------



## hugoender (Jan 19, 2010)

Curious to see how you guys think I did:

2015 Audi A3 Sedan
1.8 TFSI (model code: 8VS57X)
Premium Plus (option code: WPS)
Glacier White Metallic
Black leather interior
Driver Assistance Package (option code: PCU)
Audi MMI Navigation Plus (option code: PNK)
Without front license plate holder (option code: 6W9)

MSRP: *$37,895*
My Price: *$34,739*... this includes any and all fees (i.e. dealer fee, electronic filing fees, document fee, destination fee, transport fee, etc). It does NOT include TTL since TTL changes depending on where you live and what if any car you had previously. Therefore, I think a price without TTL included is a better number to use for comparison.

Florida


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

hugoender said:


> Curious to see how you guys think I did:
> 
> 2015 Audi A3 Sedan
> 1.8 TFSI (model code: 8VS57X)
> ...


Did you get Audi and AFS Loyalty incentives? What was your prior car(s)?


----------



## hugoender (Jan 19, 2010)

DennisMitchell said:


> Did you get Audi and AFS Loyalty incentives? What was your prior car(s)?


No. None apply to me. I am not leasing and I am not a current owner of any of the brands listed. 

Is there any other incentive I may not be aware of?


----------



## hugoender (Jan 19, 2010)

Current cars: VW GTI, Honda Accord


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

hugoender said:


> Current cars: VW GTI, Honda Accord


There is a luxury car (BMW, Infiniti, Lexus, MB) conquest of $500 available. And the Loyalty from Audi is $500, plus $750 from AFS.

You did very well without those incentives. You got below invoice. Did you get a in-stock vehicle? Season of Audi campaign is running right now for in-stock vehicles.

Best of luck.


----------



## hugoender (Jan 19, 2010)

DennisMitchell said:


> There is a luxury car (BMW, Infiniti, Lexus, MB) conquest of $500 available. And the Loyalty from Audi is $500, plus $750 from AFS.
> 
> You did very well without those incentives. You got below invoice. Did you get a in-stock vehicle? Season of Audi campaign is running right now for in-stock vehicles.
> 
> Best of luck.


Yes and no. The vehicle was in stock, just at another dealership so it had to be transferred to the dealership I was dealing with. I am also getting the 1.9% rate with the first month paid by Audi (Season of Audi event). None of the other Season of Audi event promotions applied to me unfortunately


----------



## TurboZach (Oct 20, 2014)

*I paid*

I paid 34k ish after trade in -- A3 Prestige - MSRP was $45,000-- not including taxes


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

As most of the members here seem to be from th US and I'm in Australia the specs are a little different and pricing can fluctuate with the exchange rate so my post won't be too relevant to the majority of you, but may be of some interest.

Ordered in June 2014:
1.8t Glacier White
Sline pack
Technik pack
Comfort pack
Panoramic sunroof

MSRRP A$64,250 (approx US$62k using June 2014 exchange rate)
Paid A$56,250 (approx US$55k)

Cars are notoriously expensive here in Australia. A locally manufactured Holden Commodore is rebadged and exported to the US, but is cheaper to buy in the States than the country its made it... Go figure!


----------



## FirstA3 (Mar 7, 2015)

2015 A3 Premium Plus 2.0T Quattro
Monsoon Gray Metallic
MMI Navigation Plus
Stainless Steel Pedal Caps
Audi Guard Wheel Lock Kit
Audi Cargo Box
Audi First Aid Kit
MSRP $39,910
Price Paid: $36,370
OTD: $38,360 (Tax, Tags, Title, $395 Dealer Doc Fee)


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

jasso86 said:


> Payed $31,780 for a 1.8T Ambient (that's the version name here in mexico).
> 
> - Normal MMI. No nav.
> - No goodies.
> ...


Sounds like the A3 that I'm looking for. "No goodies Plain and simple". I can live with that. 
Just wish we in the U.S.A. could delete the sun roof. :banghead:


----------



## TnTNYC (Aug 1, 2012)

Year: 2015
New/Used: Certified Pre-Owned
Trim (i.e Premium, Premium Plus, etc): Prestige
Price before Tax Title License (TTL) and Price Out The Door (OTD): $36,9XX purchase price, $40,0XX OTD after TTL & shipping
State from which you purchased the car: Pennsylvania, shipped to SW Connecticut
Options/Packages: Scuba Blue, Sport Package, Black Headliner, Summer Tires on 18"

There are an oddly wide variety of CPO 2015 A3's out there, but maybe that is concentrated in NE/New England? Vehicle has 3,4XX miles. Being delivered today!!!


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Zero. I own an S3.


----------



## Racer Racy (Mar 16, 2015)

*Is this a good deal ... dealer would not budge a dime more...his words*

2.0 Quattro A3 

Mythos Black / Titanium Grey
18" Ten Spoke Wheels All Seasons
Cold Weather Pkg
Cargo Net , Wheel Locks
All Weather Mats
MSRP $ 36,080 

My price : $ 31,500 plus doc fee $134 & tax & tags could not get them any lower..

Thanks in advance for any input I will close deal tommorow


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

2016 Red S3 (on order - 3-4 months until delivery)

Every single option including Super Sport Seats added.

$56,872.15 all in, plus tax (CND) :sly:

But at least the tint and floor mats were free


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

To clarify, Audi's loyalty payment is either $500, or $750 if you go with AFS. You don't get both, as per DennisMitchell's comment.


----------



## AZ a3 (Mar 25, 2015)

MSRP: $40,215
2.0t Quattro Premium Plus
Mythos Black
Bang & Olufsen 
19" 5-arm Wing wheels w/ summer tires
Sport Package
Stainless Pedal Caps
Cargo Net
Wheel Locks
Grocery Hooks
First Aid Kit
Black headliner
Destination charge $895

Paid:$36.8 (+tax and license)

OTD: $39.8


----------

